# My Golden Retriever (Warning: alot of pictures)



## CarolinaZ71 (Sep 9, 2010)

Well some of you might remember i posted on my old account back in 2009, most probably wont though. Penny Lane is now 1yr 8months and still a big ol puppy. She stays outside more than inside now but still loves to ride.
Heres some pictures:
When she was a puppy








3 Months








1yr 4months
















1yr 9 months


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Grown up from a cutie to a beautiful girl. I see how you get the name CarolinaZ71. Welcome back.


----------



## Walker (Sep 5, 2010)

She's a beauty. And such a smile!


----------



## max935 (Jul 28, 2009)

I love the second last shot - she looks like she's in heaven...sooo happy!


----------



## CarolinaZ71 (Sep 9, 2010)

BeauShel said:


> Grown up from a cutie to a beautiful girl. I see how you get the name CarolinaZ71. Welcome back.


Thanks 


Walker said:


> She's a beauty. And such a smile!


Thanks, shes something thats for sure.


max935 said:


> I love the second last shot - she looks like she's in heaven...sooo happy!


Shes always happy as long as she gets to ride. If she sees the truck leaving without her though she is not a happy camper lol


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. That is one very gorgeous girl you have there.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Welcome back.

Penny Lane has certainly grown.

Not sure if you had trouble with your old account or not but we closed your old account of _Speed_ so as we all know you on this one now.


----------



## CarolinaZ71 (Sep 9, 2010)

Rob's GRs said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> Penny Lane has certainly grown.
> 
> Not sure if you had trouble with your old account or not but we closed your old account of _Speed_ so as we all know you on this one now.


Thanks, i use this username on most forums so its easier for me to remember.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

She has grown into such a beautiful girl. And what a smile!


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

What a beautiful girl! welcome back.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Penny Lane is beautiful-she could pass for my Roxy's twin.


----------



## CarolinaZ71 (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks everyone!


----------

